# Calcul azimut



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, toutes !


Quelqu'un connaît-il la manière de calculer un azimut (ou cap géographique) d'un point A vers un point B à partir des coordonnées terrestres (latitude - longitude) de ces deux points ?

Merci pour vos avis avisés ;-)

Dev


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2014)

Deux solution, la première, prendre une carte et une règle Cras et pointer A vers B (en sachant se servir de la règle bien sûr). 

La deuxième, avec un GPS pour la nav maritime, créer les 2 waypoints A et B, créer une route A vers B et lire l'azimut (en sachant se servir d'un GPS bien sûr). 

S'il existe une méthode mathématique, peut-être, mais ça doit pas être simple...


----------



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Merci, Toum'aï pour la promptitude de ta réponse )

Sauf que
1° je ne sais pas en quoi consiste la règle Cras... et ne sais donc pas m'en servir :-(
et
2° les  deux points sont, en l'occurrence, le premier en France et le 2è, quelque part en Asie 

Et les grandes cartes, genre mappemonde, ne conservent en général pas les angles 

Je recherche donc la formule mathématique magique (les sinus et autres cosinus ne me font pas peur - pas trouvé sur Wiki) permettant le calcul......

Dev


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2014)

Google earth (l'application) doit faire ça pour de si grandes distances, sinon donne tes coordonnées, je les rentre dans mon GPS et t'envoie le cap (si le chantier où est mon bateau n'est pas fermé pour vacances). 

Si ton truc en asie c'est la Mècque, y a bien un site pour calculer de quel côté s'orienter pour la prière 

Tiens, le site pour calculer l'orientation de La Mecque http://islamfrance.free.fr/qibla.html tu remplaces leurs coordonnées par les tiennes et hop...


----------



## Penetrator (23 Décembre 2014)

tu veux balancer quoi ?


----------



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si ton truc en asie c'est la Mècque, y a bien un site pour calculer de quel côté s'orienter pour la prière



Négatif  Les coordonnées géo de ces deux points sont

A : 44° 15' 06" N ; 0° 23' 53" E (il s'agit d'un petit village du LOT-ET-GARONNE) ;

B : 19° 27' 58" N ; 72° 58' 17" E (un petit village du Maharashtra où j'ai des attaches...)

Voilà, tu sais tout 

Dev


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2014)

Devavrata a dit:


> Négatif  Les coordonnées géo de ces deux points sont
> 
> A : 44° 15' 06" N ; 0° 23' 53" E (il s'agit d'un petit village du LOT-ET-GARONNE) ;
> 
> ...



Non, minutes et secondes ou décimales ?


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> je les rentre dans mon GPS


Tu ne fais pas le point au sextant ? Je suis déçu déçu déçu.


----------



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Non, minutes et secondes ou décimales ?



Ma HP41 étant HS , je les ai calculées à la main. Ça donne (en espérant ne pas m'être trompé ) :

A : 44,2517° N ; 0,3881° E

B : 19,4661° N ; 72,9714° E

Voili, voilou

Dev


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Décembre 2014)

Avec mon sextant ça donne cap au 87,3° à 7151,23 km

Avec GPS vizualizer aussi 

Étonnant, non ?


----------



## Devavrata (23 Décembre 2014)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Étonnant, non ?



Effectivement ! Sur un autre site de calcul, où j'ai rentré les coordonnées, j'obtiens des résultats assez proches : 88° et 6765,385 km....

Tout à fait surprenant : c'est, je crois, dans "_Le secret de la Licorne_" (ou "_Le trésor de Rackam le Rouge_", je ne sais plus  ) où le Capitaine Haddock répond aux Dupont/d que les coordonnées qu'ils lui fournissent pour la position du bateau sont celles....... du Vatican 

Car si l'azimut donné par ces calculs sont exacts, cela voudrait dire que mon village indien se situe plus au Nord (< 90°) que Port-Ste-Marie (47 - France) et que ce dernier serait donc... en zone tropicale 

Bon, avec ce que nous promet le GIEC, ce sera peut-être bientôt le cas, mais, en attendant, selon moi, cet azimut est sans doute plus près de 120/130° que de 88°

À moins qu'avec la dérive tectonique des plaques, qui sait ?

Dev


----------



## Romuald (23 Décembre 2014)

Non, c'est parce que GPS vizualiser te calcule l'orthodromie, la route la plus courte. Ce qu'il te donne c'est le cap initial, mais il n'arrête pas de changer. Quand tu regardes la carte tu vois par exemple que ça te fait passer sur Junaghar (à la louche), tu es presque arrivé mais tu fais route au 130 (à la louche toujours)

Et toi tu veux le cap loxodromique (route à cap constant).
L'avait pas compris ça, eul' capitaine de feriboite ? Faut dire qu'à prétendre obtenir un cap au sextant il risque effectivement de se retrouver au Vatican en croyant rentrer dans le chenal de la Perrotine


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Décembre 2014)

Romuald a dit:


> L'avait pas compris ça, eul' capitaine de feriboite ? Faut dire qu'à prétendre obtenir un cap au sextant il risque effectivement de se retrouver au Vatican en croyant rentrer dans le chenal de la Perrotine



Y a La Trinité qu'est La Mecque de la voile, moi j'habite au Vatican de la voile


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Y a La Trinité qu'est La Mecque de la voile, moi j'habite au Vatican de la voile


l'appeau lithique c'est au comptoir !


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2015)

C'est ici pour faire calcul?


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2015)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est ici pour faire calcul?


Les blagues de calcul c'est pas dans "Réagissez" ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2015)

Je ne connais pas cet endroit. On mange bien?


----------



## Devavrata (9 Janvier 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Non, c'est parce que GPS vizualiser te calcule l'orthodromie, la route la plus courte. Ce qu'il te donne c'est le cap initial, mais il n'arrête pas de changer. Quand tu regardes la carte tu vois par exemple que ça te fait passer sur Junaghar (à la louche), tu es presque arrivé mais tu fais route au 130 (à la louche toujours)
> Et toi tu veux le cap loxodromique (route à cap constant).



Merci beaucoup Romuald pour ces précieuses informations ; elles m'ont permis d'aboutir à CETTE PAGE de Wikipédia, qui confirme ce que tu nous écris et qui, de plus, fournit toutes les formules permettant de calculer ce cap constant. Mais attention : pour qui veut s'y lancer, il a intérêt de ne pas être brouillé avec les valeurs trigonométriques et être un virtuose de la calculette scientifique
Encore merci !

Dev


----------

